# Comments on other Forums



## Jae

Being as I cannot post on the TT Talk site at the moment, I thought I'd post my response here.



> A week ago, Steve, the stig and myself thought we would be playing computer games online in this evening. Thankfully were not, (Im useless).
> 
> In one week nearly 200 members have migrated to this site.
> We have also doubled the posts of the ******** and tt arena put together.
> We have also had more actual members online at any one time too.
> 
> Today also sees our first monthly comp going on somewhere in the forum with a remap supplied by APS as a prize.( Keep 'em peeled)
> At the end of this month i'll be posting more details on the BIG TT-talk prizes and how to enter and vote.
> 
> In the same week the owner of the ******** has also resurfaced to ban me from his forum. ( 4th time lucky as i asked him to do it 3 times before but to no avail.)
> 
> Weve also given Dave his own sub forum for all the sterling advice he's given on the tt forum over the years. All i know about looking after the condition of my car i owe to jack in a box.
> 
> Same goes for Dean @ deanphoto, he's the reason i got a decent camera and his advice is improving my skills weekly.
> He's also posting a weekly "how to" for us photography dummies and offering all TT-talk members a discount on his services.
> 
> With more new TT models coming online,(The TT-s, TTd and the rs) im hoping this will become the defining forum for all TT's of all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Remember, this is "Your" forum, this is not in any way a business.
> Our sponsors are here only for the upkeep of the site and to contribute to the prize fund.
> Most i've met personally or have been given great advice or service from over the past 3 years.
> For that reason they are here.
> 
> Thank you all for joining and directing the way this forum is going. Forward.
> 
> Grant.


My response:

"Just wanted to post and correct some points made here.

1. The only person who is banned on the TTF is Rebel, no one has banned the user DUO3 NAN (Grant) - Im the only person who can ban anyone
2. The claim that in the last week (Friday to Friday) this forum had more posts that the other sites combined is untrue. We delivered 6258 new postings, which was down on the previous period admittedly, but to be exepected when new sites come up and core people move.
3. More Members online comment. The stats on this board are based activity in the last 60 minutes, whereas on our site its 5 minutes
4. A migration is where people move permanently from place to another, not where people post on both boards (which is good btw)
5. You are running the site as a business, as you have costs to cover. Unless of course that your paying for all of this yourself?

Ive no problem in being open, but I have a problem when information is incorrect.

BR

Jae"


----------



## Jae

Just to add, seems that the IP address that I registered from has been banned, as it will not display ANY content when I try to even VIEW the site. Censorship?

Ive posted on that forum now, and have taken screen grabs of what I wrote on there so to see if it gets removed / edited.

Jae


----------



## jampott

Jae

I've no comment on any of the other sites, although I have registered on one of them to see what it was about.

My only comment is regarding THIS site... you've posted more in the last couple of days, in relation to the 'new' forums, than you have regarding your own forum in the last year. I'm afraid that smacks of fire-fighting to me, and maybe to others too.

I have watched this place quietly destruct at times, needing someone to step in with some authority. It hasn't happened. Comments from your own appointed moderators have been that their hands have been tied. Only you have the 'power' to do certain things, and that has held back the ability for anyone else to keep control on here.

This place is tired, often broken, and not a particularly good advertisment for your company. Nor is it a good reflection on the dedication of its members. The new sites have their own issues, I'm sure... but they are new, have some good features, and maybe they have what it takes to overtake this sorry place in the long run.

Make no mistake, people keep coming back here because of the other members. Not because of the lacklustre, and technically dated site you have here... a site which hasn't been overhauled, added to or updated for YEARS (apart from to add specific Sponsor rooms, which nobody seems to want, and which just bloat the main page).

You have done nothing for the members, except sit back and take the advertising cash. Long gone is the TT owning Jae who set the place up in the first place.

You have a long way to go to win back the approval of your long-standing (and long-suffering) members who have stuck with this place, whilst it has been anarchic at times, broken at other times, and has lagged behind seemingly every other web forum.

I wish you luck with it, as your members deserve something so much better. I hope it isn't "too little, too late".

I trust you won't delete this, as I it would be a bit hypocritical - not to mention rather ironic.


----------



## Jae

Jampott,

Im not denying ANYTHING that you have mentioned here, nothing. Ive never censored or deleted anything of yours, although sometimes you've made my blood boil.

The TTF is old in its design, and lacks freshness and content. These have been addressed in what is being done now as part of the overhaul. Everyone will have some gripe with the new design, thats only normal, but overall, I think it will be good for all users, and for its sponsors alike. The revenue made on the site is put back into the site for bandwidth and design, which while it has been overdue, its paying for the time that Im dedicating to this redesign / datamove / server updates and the subsequent content and maintenence that will be required with the new site.

The reason for this post was to correct what was being posted elsewhere to make them look different to what they are. It angers me when people make things out to be more than they are. Yes, their existence has kicked my ass into gear into doing something, as I dont want this site to just die.

Jampott, I would welcome yours any one elses comments, as long as they are constructive in their content.

BR

Jae


----------



## robokn

On the point of deleted posts I replied to your (jae)'s post at the top of the section asking if it took the formation of two new sites and the possible loss in revenue in order for you to buck your idea's up. This was deleted within an hour possibly the quickest you've reacted in as long as I have been on here, which is a while not as long as some but long enough.


----------



## Jae

I deleted nothing, I was with a client all day yesterday afternoon.


----------



## robokn

Well someone deleted it as it was up there and then it wasn't


----------



## Jae

In answer to your question though, the revenue that is made is no holiday fund, no ferrari in the garage, its there to continue the site. Ive no intention of dropping this site, so I do this as an extention of my work, with the revenue paying for the server, the upgrade of the hardware, software, licencing, design, coding time. I do the majority of this, with the other aspects outsourced.

So, in answer, yes, it kicked me up the ass, as without it, I cannot continue to run the site, which is the users loss. That Im NOT prepared to do.

BR

Jae


----------



## Guest

Grant having problems posting, so I am adding this on his behalf; this is what he has to say;

In response.

"As for thread posting rates, the number of people visiting the site has not dropped off in markedly, with 68,128 vistors for the last 2 weeks, compared with 69,683 the prior 2 weeks. Page Impression rates dropped by 10% based on Tuesday last week compared to yesterday, but the server was up and down yesterday for testing. Post rates have fallen off, from 1469 last Friday to 1110 this Friday, which is to be exepcted when you have a hard core of users on the site, who then find somewhere else to post."

This is what my figures were based on, you have written it as a week to week count, not as a daily one as i see it.

With that out the way.

Firstly.

I'm no longer blocked from your site.
Your correct.
Can you therefore explain to me why i havent been able to gain access to your site for the last 2 days?
Others have had no probems.
Although i have asked you to ban me 4 times now, 5 if you include the message i sent to kmp recently.
I put it down to you either reading you pm's or just out of interest in your site and a competiton clash.

Secondly.

I started this site after watching yours go to the dogs, no or little moderation, server issues and no one dealing with them.
To quote, "The site went feral".

The moderators seem to look at personal attacks and arguments on here as entertainment, i cant think of any other reason that the would want them to go on.
As for not being monitored by the moderators 24/7 it has nothing to do with that.
The moderators even join in with this sort of thing, and then delete replies to suit them.( garyc if you want a case in point)

At Xmas i was stuck in waiting for deliveries , and out of boredom i decided to come back on the site for the first time in ages.
I began to personally attack members, use foul language and basically have a field day on here.
Nothing, not even the swear words deleted.
So, just as an experiment i decided to start a thread.
"Anyone else having problems with the TT shop.".
Within 3 minutes the thread was gone and my others locked.
That to me speaks volumes, and its more than coincidence.

Also, the personal attacks by Rebel on the site just never seemed to be addressed, why was this?
I can only imagine the amount of people (Mainly new members)that have left your site at the hands of that idiot.
He has cost you a lot over the years.
I have no time for internet cowards that are not willing to do this face to face, but instead think this behaviour is ok because they are hidden behind their ip address. I cant think of anything more cowardly to be honest.

This behaviour in a nutshell became the core for the idea behind our site, we decided seeing as you wouldnt make a safe site for your members, we would instead.
We had our site from initial idea to up and running in a week.

Lastly.
I decided to remove yourself and kmp after a tit for tat argument broke out on here last night.
I felt it was only going to spread onto our site and that isnt in the interest of our members.
Or yours.

If you would like to discuss this with me personally, you have my email address and therefore the ball is in your court.

<ENDS>

NOW MY BIT... Jae / TTF admin/mod, I am not wanting to shy away from what is happening with all this, but I am personally way too busy to start getting involved in any forum politics which I now find all very boring TBH.
I will take on the chin my access rights have been limited on this forum, I hold my hands up as to what was done. However, if maybe things were a little more open from the off, none of this would have happened. I wish you luck with your new forum, and hope that one day I can use all the forums available and discuss what we are here for, the Audi TT, not to argue over who has the best forum. Thanks for reading. Steve


----------



## Adam RRS

After being on this site nearly 2 years, contributing and posting every single day, my PM sending is now blocked - probably because of my involvement with another site?!

Had this site been properly moderated and updated maybe there wouldn't be the need for other sites? Its obvious that people feel that they can do a better job themselves. Total neglect of responsibilities as an administrator.

Why is it when some of your moderators threw in the towel (due to being powerless) you didnt take on some others? Why does it take other forums to go live to wake you up to what happening?!

I and many others have suffered abuse from WrekTT etc causing havock on this forum.... where were you?!?!?!?!?

I sent a pm to you at it sat in my outbox for over a month so I deleted it.


----------



## kmpowell

Adam TTR said:


> After being on this site nearly 2 years, contributing and posting every single day, my PM sending is now blocked - probably because of my involvement with another site?!


Your (and also a small number of other users) PM ability has been blocked because you abused the TTF PM system by PMing our users trying to poach them over to your 'new' site. To be fair you weren't the worst of the people doing it, but you still contributed.

Some of you then went onto your 'new' sites and openly bragged about this, calling for more people to do it so it would bring down the TTF.

All PM's are now being monitored and if people are seen to be doing it then their PM privileges will be revoked.


----------



## Adam RRS

Please refer back to my edited post on page 1.

Glad to see you got yr old job back Kevin, too little too late

I never wanted to bring down the TTF I wanted to have a forum that was moderated so people could keep on the subject and not suffer abuse


----------



## digimeisTTer

Who the feck is Jae? oh wait i remember :roll:

i do remember PMing him 3 times 3 years ago  and was completely ignored then, let alone now!

Don't get me wrong i love this forum and in many ways has changed my life, but i thoroughly commend Tim's comments, succinctly stated, as ever [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell

Adam TTR said:


> Glad to see you got yr old job back Kevin, too little too late


I am not back in my old role as such, but I offered my services again in an Admin role to make sure the website is run as smoothly as possible, starting from now. I don't have the 'mod' role anymore, but instead I will be making sure spammers are blocked (to the best of my ability) and I will be looking to get fresh moderators on board to replace the ones who resigned. I have already implemented a few new boards, and I will be looking to improve things even further, so watch this space.

This will free up Jae's time to finish off the new forum that we hope to have live very soon.

Yes things have been neglected by Jae, and he openly admits it, and I am going to help as much as I can to put things right and get the TTF back on track. Meanwhile if anybody has any suggestions, gripes or queries, please feel free to contact me via PM.

Cheers


----------



## Adam RRS

Kevin, as per my first post, this is what I was PMing Jae about over a month ago.

Due to my commitment to TTF and my online status pretty much being 24/7, I was offering to become a moderator and keep this place in some sort of order as things were seriously getting out of control.

I understand you thinking i was 'poaching' but what I was actually doing was making people aware. I never suggested that they leave TTF as my intention wasnt to leave TTF.

I am shocked that you have banned me from sending out PMs with no warning or conversation about it. I use my PMs to make people sigs and give my experience and advice. I have no issues with you monitoring my PMs as I have nothing to hide so if you can switch them back on id be greatful otherwise can I suggest you switch them off completely as people will think im not getting back to them.


----------



## kmpowell

Adam TTR said:


> I never suggested that they leave TTF as my intention wasnt to leave TTF.


Adam, how else were we supposed to react when you posted things like:

"hopefully TTA will take over the TT Forums world"

and

"Id like to see TTA take over but only time will tell."

Couple that with your PM antics, and it spoke pretty much for itself.

For the past few weeks I think Jae has been very restrained while the mods( and a few others) of the new boards put in the poison and went about their PM antics. No retaliation was done by anybody involved with the TTF, and to his due Jae has just continued working on the enormous task of the new forum (which incidently he started long before TTA and TTT were launched).

I for one have been here for too long to see it die, so I volunteered my services, and for me I want to bring back the glory of the TTF.


----------



## jutty

oh my god how sad :roll: ....punishing people by taking ther PM's away,the forum has 22000 members im sure it aint going to dissappear in a flash, most people moved so as we could talk TT's and not suffer the crap posted from a certain person WrekTT ,MarlinTT and the chinesse morons selling trainers, Adam has been very helpful and been a regular poster to this forum for a fair few years :? not really the way to treat people :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Thats because TTA were not sitting back and letting their site go downhill.... All of a sudden we got moderators on TTF........ over a year of nothing, just sticking it out and hoping for the best!

We've had people on this forum making our TTF experiences a misery when all we wanted to do was discuss our cars, meets etc. Where were you then?!?

Yr quick enough to take me down for being proactive, unlike you guys being reactive! Would I have promoted another site otherwise? Would others sites even exist had you of been around?! Probably not.

You have punished me, a regular user who's only ever done good on this forum and contributed well for doing barely anything wrong. Yet users like WrekTT (aka Audi975 aka TTmarlin) who are here for the fun of ruining it for others gets nothing.

Is this justice?!


----------



## kmpowell

Adam TTR said:


> Thats because TTA were not sitting back and letting their site go downhill.... All of a sudden we got moderators on TTF........ over a year of nothing, just sticking it out and hoping for the best!
> 
> We've had people on this forum making our TTF experiences a misery when all we wanted to do was discuss our cars, meets etc. Where were you then?!?
> 
> Yr quick enough to take me down for being proactive, unlike you guys being reactive! Would I have promoted another site otherwise? Would others sites even exist had you of been around?! Probably not.
> 
> You have punished me, a regular user who's only ever done good on this forum and contributed well for doing barely anything wrong. Yet users like WrekTT (aka Audi975 aka TTmarlin) who are here for the fun of ruining it for others gets nothing.
> 
> Is this justice?!


As I have previously said, I have had no powers in the past because I quit as a mod a fair old time ago due to nothing being done about Rebel (rightly or wrongly). I am starting from *now*, and that start is to clean up this forum from spammers, rogues and all the rubbish that prompted people to set-up new places to go. I can't change the past, but I can certainly try and help to make sure it doesn't happen again. e.g Restructuring theboards, gelping get Rebel banned from all 3 forums, and starting to make a dent in the huge job that is preventing spam.

My point you aren't appreciating is that there were ways of going about it. Nem, FinFerNan etc didn't go PMing people or boasting about bringing the TTF down, they just got on with it, which I fully respect. But it got to a point where some people (and i'm certainly not saying you were the worst, far from it!) were just taking the piss with their comments and PM antics.


----------



## Adam RRS

So if i'm not the worst why cant you let me have my PMs back?

I wont do it again. Like i said, I didnt realise that informing others of a new site could be so wrong. I didnt ever say to anyone not to use TTF. I use TTF myself!

I think what you have done is harsh without warning.

I shouldnt have made those comments on TTA and if I could take them back I would. I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back


----------



## kmpowell

Adam TTR said:


> I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back


As far as I'm concerned your input in the past has been helpful, so I have reactivated PMs. I have let Jae know that I have done it and if he objects no doubt he will be in touch.

As I said I have no problem with other Forums being setup (competition is healthy), but I don't think the PM antics that were going on were acceptable.


----------



## Guest

kmpowell said:


> Restructuring theboards, gelping get Rebel banned from all 3 forums, and starting to make a dent in the huge job that is preventing spam.


In all fairness you were a moderator when i joined, and this forum had its occasional hiccups back then but nothing to the extent they got to over the last 6 months Kev.

If you were still a moderator now this would have never come about.
I believe that.

And as for contacting the other 2 forums to ban the idiot above, well, the best thing you have done in years.

Grant


----------



## Adam RRS

kmpowell said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned your input in the past has been helpful, so I have reactivated PMs. I have let Jae know that I have done it and if he objects no doubt he will be in touch.
> 
> As I said I have no problem with other Forums being setup (competition is healthy), but I don't think the PM antics that were going on were acceptable.
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevin.... I'm really not out to hurt anyone. Let Jae get in touch if need be and i'll apologise to him too


----------



## Jae

I have to thank KMP for his help, its much appreciated.

Also, I have to thank Major Audi Parts Guru for his continued efforts with the SPAM (which will hopefully disappear with the new forum). Also to the others who have assisted me, and who I have personally spoken to over the past weeks / months.

KMP is in no way a mod, but is helping me to help you all.

Adam TTR, all is forgiven...Grant, pleased that you contributed to this thread.

Now, back to the Grindstone.

BR

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee

If all PM's (PRIVATE messages) are being scanned/ moderated, then they are technically no longer private.

What guarantees do the membership have of their privacy if they convey innocent yet private details by PM?


----------



## Adam RRS

Jae said:


> Adam TTR, all is forgiven...


<phew!>


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> If all PM's (PRIVATE messages) are being scanned/ moderated, then they are technically no longer private.
> 
> What guarantees do the membership have of their privacy if they convey innocent yet private details by PM?


Let me clear a few things up regarding PM's.

As I have mentioned previously, when the other sites went live there were a handful of members (6 or 7) who decided to abuse the TTF PM system by PMing as many TTF users as they possibly could in an attempt to 'poach' them. Some of these people then went on to the other forums and openly admitted to doing it and bragged about how they wanted to bring the TTF down by doing so. They also bragged how they wanted to 'come over and cause trouble'. These people were identified and their PM ability blocked (for obvious reasons). Some of these people seem to believe that we have blocked ALL the people who have gone to the other sites... far from it, the majority of people (including some moderators of the other sites) didn't/don't abuse our PM system and therefore have full access to it.

In regards to 'monitoring' - let me make something clear, we are not reading PM's, we are simply monitoring the patterns of PMs. However, following the blocking of some peoples PM ability the need to monitor PM's is no longer needed because the poaching activity seems to have stopped.

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## KentishTT

Jae said:


> I deleted nothing, I was with a client all day yesterday afternoon.


Well, someone is deleting threads on here and someone has also switched my PMs off.

I organise meets and people PM me here, this is/was the main site for comm's and I have encouraged many people to sign up here.

Now I can't reply to people I have to actively encourage them to PM me at the other alternative sites and therefore potentially reduce membershp here which is not my intention at all.

I regularly post here about work carried out by your own site sponsors and now I can't reply to these PM's and therefore you are doing damage to your own sponsorship.

It makes no sense.

I understand you don't want anyone going elsewhere, that appears to be obvious since you have a word filter to replace the names of the other sites with "the ********" automatically if anyone types them in their posts.

Personally, I won't ever mention any other forum here to anyone so if you can see your way to please forgiving me and switch my PMs back on it will be much appreciated!

Thanks,
K


----------



## Private Prozac

mighTy Tee said:


> If all PM's (PRIVATE messages) are being scanned/ moderated, then they are technically no longer private.
> 
> What guarantees do the membership have of their privacy if they convey innocent yet private details by PM?


Just what I was about to post.


----------



## thebears

what are the other forums everyone is going on about?


----------



## Leg

thebears said:


> what are the other forums everyone is going on about?


After reading up whats been going on after being 'off forum' for a while I would say the main site everyone has been visiting is www.handbagsatdawn.com

A quick visit to www.itsjustabloodyforumforchristssakege ... ycheck.com should sort the problem out

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Leg said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the other forums everyone is going on about?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading up whats been going on after being 'off forum' for a while I would say the main site everyone has been visiting is www.handbagsatdawn.com
> 
> A quick visit to www.itsjustabloodyforumforchristssakege ... ycheck.com should sort the problem out
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've missed you. But you're absolutely correct... :wink:


----------



## Guest

PLEASE PLEASE please dont let my misses find out about www.handbagsatdawn.com

ppp-abc-k dot cum if anyone one want s our site name in code.lol

Come on Kev, you have to be honest, this is really childish.


----------



## GEM

Jae, the truth is, you brought most of this on yourself.
As the Kray twins used to say ''it's got your name above the door, so you carry the can''.

I PM'd you and another moderator about the abusive crap that was being posted by those twats.
The other 'moderator' replied the same day to inform me that he was no longer a moderator and only you can do anything about it.
At least he had the decency to reply to me.
My PM to you sat in my Outbox for 2 weeks or more and in the end I deleted it and vowed never to PM you again.
All I kept hearing was that you never reply to member's PM's

I run my own business and if I took the attitude to my clients that you took to the forum members when they contacted you then I'd be out of business in 6 months.

This forum has the friendliest, most helpful and best informed members of any forum I've ever belonged to.

I was beginning to wonder if you really existed but since the other 2 forums came online I know know you do.
Pity you didn't pay as much attention before.
John.


----------



## kmpowell

DUO3 NAN said:


> Come on Kev, you have to be honest, this is really childish.


Im at work at the mo and won't be back home on a computer (im on my iPhone now and the TTF is blocked at work) 'til late tonight after the City match. I will reply to peoples queries then.


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Kev, you have to be honest, this is really childish.
> 
> 
> 
> Im at work at the mo and won't be back home on a computer (im on my iPhone now and the TTF is blocked at work) 'til late tonight after the City match. I will reply to peoples queries then.
Click to expand...

But it doesn't say 'Sent from my iPhone.' - The default message... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the other forums everyone is going on about?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading up whats been going on after being 'off forum' for a while I would say the main site everyone has been visiting is www.handbagsatdawn.com
> 
> A quick visit to www.itsjustabloodyforumforchristssakege ... ycheck.com should sort the problem out
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jutty

DUO3 NAN said:


> Come on Kev, you have to be honest, this is really childish.


so sad isn't it the bleedy forum has 22000 members and there worried about a few hundred joining another forum aswell as staying on this forum still

' is it ok if i look on ebay please :?:'


----------



## Leg

Childish? ROFL. Of course it's childish. It's a bunch of grown men on a forum for cars, what did you expect?

Now I cant decide which gang I want to be in. The TTF faithful, the TTF faithful but moaning, Grants Groovy Gang or the other one that I cant remember the forum name of?

Is it ok if I stick to the 'Leg's gang of cynical sarcy gits who dont actually give a toss'? Applications for membership via PM. Err, not that we are in anyway in competition with anyone. Hell we* are that cynical we dont have a forum because we know it would all go wrong anyway.

*I say 'we', really its just 'me'

PS. Whilst informative, M3 Post is REALLY, REALLY boring.


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> , Grants Groovy Gang.


Nicking that.
Nicked everything else.lol


----------



## TTmarlin

Adam TTR said:


> So if i'm not the worst why cant you let me have my PMs back?
> 
> I wont do it again. Like i said, I didnt realise that informing others of a new site could be so wrong. I didnt ever say to anyone not to use TTF. I use TTF myself!
> 
> I think what you have done is harsh without warning.
> 
> I shouldnt have made those comments on TTA and if I could take them back I would. I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back


Give him is dummy back please...........wot a hipocrite


----------



## KentishTT

TTmarlin said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i'm not the worst why cant you let me have my PMs back?
> 
> I wont do it again. Like i said, I didnt realise that informing others of a new site could be so wrong. I didnt ever say to anyone not to use TTF. I use TTF myself!
> 
> I think what you have done is harsh without warning.
> 
> I shouldnt have made those comments on TTA and if I could take them back I would. I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back
> 
> 
> 
> Give him is dummy back please...........wot a hipocrite
Click to expand...

Hello Wrek, haven't seen you around much lately.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Leg said:


> 'Leg's gang of cynical sarcy gits who dont actually give a toss'? Applications for membership via PM.


Oooh i would defo deserve moderator status on that forum!

When does it go live Leg? :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop

I'm still waiting for my PM with the URL.

If it doesn't come soon i'll be getting paranoid. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

kmpowell said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being part of this community and would appreciate having my full status back
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned your input in the past has been helpful, so I have reactivated PMs. I have let Jae know that I have done it and if he objects no doubt he will be in touch.
> 
> As I said I have no problem with other Forums being setup (competition is healthy), but I don't think the PM antics that were going on were acceptable.
Click to expand...

so kev, where do i stand?

i pm`d 7 selected people telling them about the new forum thats all.

i havent posted about people not going onto the tt-f or that i hoped it didnt last :? :?

i even posted to say that i wasnt going to stop posting on here.

i pm`d jae im march regarding being a mod to try and help and its still in my outbox :?

whats going on :roll:


----------



## Leg

digimeisTTer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Leg's gang of cynical sarcy gits who dont actually give a toss'? Applications for membership via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh i would defo deserve moderator status on that forum!
> 
> When does it go live Leg? :lol:
Click to expand...

It's been a nightmare m8. It went live, then the whole community got together (me) and looked at it, our cynisism kicked in and before anyone made a post we decided it would never work and took it down.

4 times now we have been through the same cycle. Ive come to the conclusion that without some optimism it will never happen but if members become optimistic, they will have to be banned.

Its a vicious circle. 

Im considering binning the idea and going with www.completelychuffingofftopic.com where all threads must go completely off topic within 3 posts. I reckon I could have a field day.


----------



## kmpowell

KammyTT said:


> so kev, where do i stand?
> 
> i pm`d 7 selected people telling them about the new forum thats all.
> 
> i havent posted about people not going onto the tt-f or that i hoped it didnt last :? :?
> 
> i even posted to say that i wasnt going to stop posting on here.
> 
> i pm`d jae im march regarding being a mod to try and help and its still in my outbox :?
> 
> whats going on :roll:


I think that you and I both know that it was a hell of a lot more than 7, however to keep the peace I have reinstated your PM ability.


----------



## robokn

You must be in a good mood something about football per chance


----------



## KammyTT

thanks kev, i just checked and it was infact 7pm`s sent (go check again)..... sure your not getting me mixed up with adam :roll: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

kmpowell said:


> All PM's are now being monitored and if people are seen to be doing it then their PM privileges will be revoked.


I guess that means _'big brother is watching' _and it is not safe to PM 
Why not revoke PM rights from everybody then :?


----------



## Private Prozac

A3DFU said:


> Why not revoke PM rights from everybody then :?


Ah come on Dani ......they need _something_ to read! :?


----------



## A3DFU

TT2BMW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not revoke PM rights from everybody then :?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah come on Dani ......they need _something_ to read! :?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

A3DFU said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> All PM's are now being monitored and if people are seen to be doing it then their PM privileges will be revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means _'big brother is watching' _and it is not safe to PM
> Why not revoke PM rights from everybody then :?
Click to expand...

Danni, have you actually read my responses in this thread, or are you just trying to wind things up?!? :?

I quote from Page 3:



kmpowell said:


> Let me clear a few things up regarding PM's.
> 
> As I have mentioned previously, when the other sites went live there were a handful of members (6 or 7) who decided to abuse the TTF PM system by PMing as many TTF users as they possibly could in an attempt to 'poach' them. Some of these people then went on to the other forums and openly admitted to doing it and bragged about how they wanted to bring the TTF down by doing so. They also bragged how they wanted to 'come over and cause trouble'. These people were identified and their PM ability blocked (for obvious reasons). Some of these people seem to believe that we have blocked ALL the people who have gone to the other sites... far from it, the majority of people (including some moderators of the other sites) didn't/don't abuse our PM system and therefore have full access to it.
> 
> In regards to 'monitoring' - let me make something clear, we are not reading PM's, we are simply monitoring the patterns of PMs. However, following the blocking of some peoples PM ability the need to monitor PM's is no longer needed because the poaching activity seems to have stopped.
> 
> I hope that clears things up.


----------



## A3DFU

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> All PM's are now being monitored and if people are seen to be doing it then their PM privileges will be revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means _'big brother is watching' _and it is not safe to PM
> Why not revoke PM rights from everybody then :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani, have you actually read my responses in this thread, or are you just trying to wind things up?!? :?
> 
> I quote from Page 3:
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clear a few things up regarding PM's.
> 
> As I have mentioned previously, when the other sites went live there were a handful of members (6 or 7) who decided to abuse the TTF PM system by PMing as many TTF users as they possibly could in an attempt to 'poach' them. Some of these people then went on to the other forums and openly admitted to doing it and bragged about how they wanted to bring the TTF down by doing so. They also bragged how they wanted to 'come over and cause trouble'. These people were identified and their PM ability blocked (for obvious reasons). Some of these people seem to believe that we have blocked ALL the people who have gone to the other sites... far from it, the majority of people (including some moderators of the other sites) didn't/don't abuse our PM system and therefore have full access to it.
> 
> In regards to 'monitoring' - let me make something clear, we are not reading PM's, we are simply monitoring the patterns of PMs. However, following the blocking of some peoples PM ability the need to monitor PM's is no longer needed because the poaching activity seems to have stopped.
> 
> I hope that clears things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

O.K. O.K.
I replied to a page 2 post before I carried on reading all 5/6 pages :roll:


----------



## elrao

KammyTT said:


> thanks kev, i just checked and it was infact 7pm`s sent (go check again)..... sure your not getting me mixed up with adam :roll: :lol:


I was 1, who were the other 6!?


----------



## FinFerNan

If I may try to help Kev out a little here.

It is as he say's. Those people who used the PM facility in the way he described had their PM rights suspended on here.

As far as I know, they have been restored.

The point I think Kevin is making is that the TTF reacted to something rather than acting discriminantly.

This, to some extent is indicated by virtue of the fact that my PM rights have not been removed, as I (as a moderator on one of the other Forums) did not act in the manner described. (Not trying to make out that I'm a goody two shoes, just clarifying Kevins point)

Now, there was bound to be a bit of finger wagging and jesticulation going on. But that seems to be settling down now.

I hope this helps to clarify things and helps to put peoples minds at rest.


----------



## robokn

Fin I had mine withdrawn and no posts from me


----------



## FinFerNan

robokn said:


> Fin I had mine withdrawn and no posts from me


Oh well perhaps I'm not helping after all.


----------



## garyc

Redcar_TT said:


> Grant having problems posting, so I am adding this on his behalf; this is what he has to say;
> 
> Firstly.
> 
> I'm no longer blocked from your site.
> Your correct.
> Can you therefore explain to me why i havent been able to gain access to your site for the last 2 days?
> Others have had no probems.
> Although i have asked you to ban me 4 times now, 5 if you include the message i sent to kmp recently.
> I put it down to you either reading you pm's or just out of interest in your site and a competiton clash.
> 
> *Complaining about being banned by moderators has been a constant from this character. Never substantiated and we do have acknowledgement that only JAE can do this.*
> 
> Secondly.
> 
> I started this site after watching yours go to the dogs, no or little moderation, server issues and no one dealing with them.
> To quote, "The site went feral".
> 
> The moderators seem to look at personal attacks and arguments on here as entertainment, i cant think of any other reason that the would want them to go on.
> As for not being monitored by the moderators 24/7 it has nothing to do with that.
> The moderators even join in with this sort of thing, and then delete replies to suit them.( garyc if you want a case in point)
> 
> *The only posts that have been deleted have contained profanities from Grant*
> 
> At Xmas i was stuck in waiting for deliveries , and out of boredom i decided to come back on the site for the first time in ages.
> I began to personally attack members, use foul language and basically have a field day on here.
> Nothing, not even the swear words deleted.
> So, just as an experiment i decided to start a thread.
> "Anyone else having problems with the TT shop.".
> Within 3 minutes the thread was gone and my others locked.
> That to me speaks volumes, and its more than coincidence.
> 
> *It actually appeared more out of childishness than boredom, but the contstant storming out and slipping back in was amusing.*
> 
> *Admin can confirm that further profanities and personal attacks by our man aound 22-24 Dec were in fact deleted either wholesale or in part on posts. It is in line with many of Grants, shall we say 'inaccuracies' that he has hammered this drum before about 'feral'. But actually there are no such posts remaining to back up this spurious claim that they went unmoderated. None are searchable or quotable since they were removed. Odd that he complains in one breath that his post are deleted, then complains that they were not deleted or moderated as if that is a slur on the Forum. It actually speaks volumes about the sometimes irrational nature of this member. *
> 
> Also, the personal attacks by Rebel on the site just never seemed to be addressed, why was this?
> 
> I can only imagine the amount of people (Mainly new members)that have left your site at the hands of that idiot.
> He has cost you a lot over the years.
> I have no time for internet cowards that are not willing to do this face to face, but instead think this behaviour is ok because they are hidden behind their ip address. I cant think of anything more cowardly to be honest.
> 
> This behaviour in a nutshell became the core for the idea behind our site, we decided seeing as you wouldnt make a safe site for your members, we would instead.
> We had our site from initial idea to up and running in a week.
> 
> Lastly.
> I decided to remove yourself and kmp after a tit for tat argument broke out on here last night.
> I felt it was only going to spread onto our site and that isnt in the interest of our members.
> Or yours.
> 
> If you would like to discuss this with me personally, you have my email address and therefore the ball is in your court.
> 
> <ENDS>
> 
> NOW MY BIT... Jae / TTF admin/mod, I am not wanting to shy away from what is happening with all this, but I am personally way too busy to start getting involved in any forum politics which I now find all very boring TBH.
> I will take on the chin my access rights have been limited on this forum, I hold my hands up as to what was done. However, if maybe things were a little more open from the off, none of this would have happened. I wish you luck with your new forum, and hope that one day I can use all the forums available and discuss what we are here for, the Audi TT, not to argue over who has the best forum. Thanks for reading. Steve


*On a lighter note, I am happy Grant has his own community for the TT and wish him every success.

I do wonder if he may start offshoots for AMV8s and the legendary 4 seat R8 that he had on order:*


jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the one i have on order has 4 seats.
> Is it me, or did he seem to be Euro Clarkson?
> Thanks for posting that, ive not seen it.
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 seats? :lol:
Click to expand...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=81171&highlight=four+seats

:wink:


----------



## ratty

garyc said:


> I do wonder if he may start offshoots for AMV8s and the legendary 4 seat R8 that he had on order:[/b]
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the one i have on order has 4 seats.
> Is it me, or did he seem to be Euro Clarkson?
> Thanks for posting that, ive not seen it.
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 seats? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=81171&highlight=four+seats
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Funny I was wondering if the AMV8s and the legendary 4 seat R8 that he had on order would now appear on this new site.............. :roll:


----------



## Evil Derboy

Well I have something to add on here.

I was a mod for a couple of months on TT-Talk having basically migrated over there due to all the server problems on here.

I must admit I was pretty vocal about it and just stopped posting here. Yesterday I quit as a mod and announced that I felt I could no longer support the site.

Things are being taken way too seriously over there. They're having server problems of their own and it just seems to me that they're is an elite little club going on over there which consists of Mods openly arguing with posters. Users reporting issues are being greeted with sarcasm and unsympathetic comments.

In particular I also noticed that Janitor (some of you may know him from this site) was constantly having to explain to Grant that comments that he was making were in jest. In the end I just didn't want to side myself with that kind of behaviour, made my feelings known and quit.

I had a far better time on this site when it wasn't working properly than I did on TT-Talk when it was! I've heard that Janitor has since quit as well. Don't know if he has decided to quit the site completely and stop posting there or if he has just stepped down as a Moderator.

It seems that those who complained of no moderation on this site now are being too heavy handed on their own. They're decent enough guys though so I wish them well but it just wasn't for me so I'm back!


----------



## KammyTT

so which moderators were being out of order??

just curious, i was asked to moderate there but was already asked to moderate the tt arena site and grant was a bit off with me :?

seems like a nice guy though


----------



## kmpowell

KammyTT said:


> so which moderators were being out of order??


The TTF has made a conscious effort to stay out of the ongoing discussions regarding other forums, and have also refrained from making comments regarding the other forums. Any comments/statements the TTF have made regarding other forums have only been in direct response to accusations or things we have felt necessesary to defend/clarify.

We also encourage our members to do the same, so should you guys wish to discuss your conversation further can you please take it offline or away from the TTF.

Thanks. 

p.s. Evild Derboy, it's good to have you back, and hopefully the ongoing improvments we are making will make the TTF the no1 choice for you again.


----------



## KammyTT

ok kev point taken, fair enough.


----------



## Evil Derboy

KammyTT said:


> so which moderators were being out of order??
> 
> just curious, i was asked to moderate there but was already asked to moderate the tt arena site and grant was a bit off with me :?
> 
> seems like a nice guy though


I don't really want to go into that to be honest and Kev is quite right. Lets not turn this into a slanging match between both forums. Suffice to say that I'm back and am the decision to step down from being involved with TT Talk was my own.


----------



## KammyTT

think this topic should be locked now kev its ran its course :wink:


----------



## ResB

I didn't even know all this was going on! Shows that I live in my own little world.

Leg - You're alive! Tis good to hear.


----------



## A3DFU

ResB said:


> Shows that I live in my own little world.


That is perhaps not such a bad thing :roll:


----------

